# EV Electric Vehicle mfg. BUSINESS FOR SALE utility comm



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,195,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Sep-21-2007 13:29:58 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

